# New pup barking like crazy in his crate! Help!



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

We brought this pup home from a shelter on Saturday. He's about 2.5 months old and was already crate trained. I took the week off to get him used to everything and i'm trying to get him used to us being gone. 

My wife and I both work full time but i'll be coming home for lunch. 

Whenever I put him in the crate in the moring and then again when I pull him out for lunchand put him back in he barks like a madman. 

I know he doesn't have to potty because he went both before I brought him back in. 

Help!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

A puppy pacifier.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> A puppy pacifier.


What will this accomplish? It will keep him busy for a few minutes and the what? I would think when be's done then he'd start going off again. What about the times we just needed to run An errand, that pacifier seems overkill. Please help explain it more


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Both my dogs have Kongs. Cupid gets the canned version of his food with some kibble and treats mixed in. Clayton gets plain yogurt with his kibble mixed in. After I put together the mix, I freeze the Kong. They have to lick and gnaw and lick some more to get to everything.

It keeps the boys occupied for the better part of an hour--a good length of time for an errand.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Thracian said:


> Both my dogs have Kongs. Cupid gets the canned version of his food with some kibble and treats mixed in. Clayton gets plain yogurt with his kibble mixed in. After I put together the mix, I freeze the Kong. They have to lick and gnaw and lick some more to get to everything.
> 
> It keeps the boys occupied for the better part of an hour--a good length of time for an errand.


What do u do when you're gone way longer?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

x3ro said:


> What will this accomplish? It will keep him busy for a few minutes and the what? I would think when be's done then he'd start going off again. What about the times we just needed to run An errand, that pacifier seems overkill. Please help explain it more


From the dog's POV it accomplishes MANY important things. 1) Crate = Kong = Good, 2) You leave = Crate = Kong = Good. 3) Kong = Mental/Physical Activity = I need a nap. 4) Crate = I need to nap. Your pup is likely to nap for the majority of time you're gone, so long or short, it shouldn't matter. As long as you're not there to reinforce the whining, it should extinguish on its own. 

If you think it's overkill, you must then also have a better idea that accomplishes what you want?


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Curbside Prophet said:


> From the dog's POV it accomplishes MANY important things. 1) Crate = Kong = Good, 2) You leave = Crate = Kong = Good. 3) Kong = Mental/Physical Activity = I need a nap. 4) Crate = I need to nap. Your pup is likely to nap for the majority of time you're gone, so long or short, it shouldn't matter. As long as you're not there to reinforce the whining, it should extinguish on its own.
> 
> If you think it's overkill, you must then also have a better idea that accomplishes what you want?


So how often would u be giving this kong and when to wean them off of it?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

x3ro said:


> So how often would u be giving this kong and when to wean them off of it?


The dog decides that but, it also depends on how consistent you are at extinguishing the whining/barking. Personally, I believe it is a good habit to reinforce Crate = Kong = Good forever, but not necessarily always throughout the dog's life. However, you'll know when to begin weaning down to occasional offerings once your dog starts offering the behavior you're looking for regularly. I presume that's no whining, no barking.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't crate mine. They are confined to the laundry room, which gives them plenty of room to roam around and play in. But I don't give them full access to the house or they would get into trouble.  Although I think they sleep for much of the time.

My boys do have crates, but they use them more to have private time and/or to get away from each other. 

No need to wean them off the Kong. It's a treat for them. I give them one a day. Just make sure to deduct the amount of food you put in the Kong from the amount of food they get that day so you're not overfeeding.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys.

I think I'll start deducting some food from his breakfast and lunch and putting it in the kong and letting him go at it for when I crate him. Does that sound like a fair idea?

Would the be okay to do twice a day? At night he's not anxious, as his crate is in our bedroom, and as long as I'm in there, he won't whine.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

x3ro said:


> I think I'll start deducting some food from his breakfast and lunch and putting it in the kong and letting him go at it for when I crate him. Does that sound like a fair idea?


Absolutely. If you can prepare the Kongs ahead of time, and moisten whatever is inside, and freeze them, they'll last longer than your normally stuffed Kong. I'd still put something a little special and enticing in there, just to give it that added value. Cheese, PB...something novel worth working for. But it's okay, if he's content with just kibble. 



> Would the be okay to do twice a day? At night he's not anxious, as his crate is in our bedroom, and as long as I'm in there, he won't whine.


If you can get away without at night, certainly. You just need to be consistent when you know you'll have problems.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

So far not so good 

I filled up one of his kongs with some of his breakfast, and a bit of PB to hold it in the bottom.. He sniffed it and went right into his crate after it, and I left to take my son to school.

I come back and he's barking and whining away. He already went potty twice before I left, so I know he doesn't need to potty.

Should I just ignore his behavior completely?


----------



## scott.teece (Apr 8, 2009)

What have you done when he's whined up to this point, before the Kong? If he's whined and barked and you've let him out, its reinforcing his reaction.

Maybe the crate training went too quickly. Maybe the best thing to do is to be at home when he's in his crate and once he is quiet for a minute or two, them let him out. But do not reinforce his barking/whining with letting him out of his crate.

Also, whatever motivates your dog, try and associate that with the crate. Maybe its toys rather than treats. You could also try putting into the crate a shirt or towel that has your scent on it.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

scott.teece said:


> What have you done when he's whined up to this point, before the Kong? If he's whined and barked and you've let him out, its reinforcing his reaction.
> 
> Maybe the crate training went too quickly. Maybe the best thing to do is to be at home when he's in his crate and once he is quiet for a minute or two, them let him out. But do not reinforce his barking/whining with letting him out of his crate.
> 
> Also, whatever motivates your dog, try and associate that with the crate. Maybe its toys rather than treats. You could also try putting into the crate a shirt or towel that has your scent on it.


I've just ignored him. The kong's not really working. It keeps his attention for a minute. I might try the frozen one tommorow. 

He's just got done with a 10 minute barking spree and i'm sure he'll start up again in a bit. 

I just took him for a walk too. He was panting when we were done so i'm sure it was a good long walk for him too. 

What the heck do I do? He's not been here for a week now so all he wants to do is run around and sniff/eat everything in the house. 

What exercises have u guys done that help condition ur pup to a crate. I van work with him on that this weekend. I gotta do something tho. I don't want my neighbors thinking i'm abusing my poor pup when i'm gone. And I don't want him to bark in his crate his whole life


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

x3ro said:


> So far not so good


This isn't something that's going to be "good" after 1 trial. You need time, patience, and practice. Practice = crate, walk out door, come immediately back in...crate, walk out door, stay out for a minute, walk back in. So on and so forth until you've reached a happy limit. Time and patience.



> Should I just ignore his behavior completely?


Yes! And guess what? It gets worse before it gets better. 
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/archives/bursts.txt


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

My dog showed no interest in the Kong until I came up with the frozen combination. When I just put his food and treats in there . . . eh. He wasn't excited.

I put in a dallop of his canned food, then kibble. Then another dallop, and more kibble and a small treat. I top it off with one last dallop of canned, and put it in the freezer. This combination he gets excited about.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

I gave him a frozen treat kong this morning and it kept him occupied for all of 10 minutes. When I came back he was whining again. When he finally quieted down I took him out and he needed to pee. He's next to me sleeping right now. I took him for a 25 minute walk before I brought him back and made him go pee outside. so I know he's tired. 

I go back to work next week and won't be home to take him out from about 7:40am till about noon. I dunno what to do. I don't what to do. 

Last night we had him go pee outside and crated him so we could go get some dinner. When we got home he had pooped and peed on his crate and had poop all over the crate and himself. 

I'm just not sure what to do and what exercises to work with his crate with him


----------



## scott.teece (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of dog do you have? How old is he? Do you have a laundry room your could keep him in for a little bit besides crating him?

I wish I had answers for you, but maybe you implemented the crate training too quickly. You may have to go back to square one and go a little more slowly, even though you have to work on Monday.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

scott.teece said:


> What kind of dog do you have? How old is he? Do you have a laundry room your could keep him in for a little bit besides crating him?
> 
> I wish I had answers for you, but maybe you implemented the crate training too quickly. You may have to go back to square one and go a little more slowly, even though you have to work on Monday.


No laundry room or any other room I would feel coMfortable leaving him in while we,re gone. 

How should I restart crate training him? I've read so much conflicting info. Not really sure how to get him to like it and how to help him get rid of his separation anxiety.

I forgot to mention. My boy is a blue heeler or a blue heeler mix


----------



## scott.teece (Apr 8, 2009)

He needs to know that you are going to come back once you leave him in his crate. I would try to identify his favorite toy/food, put that in his crate with something that has your scent on it. Open the crate door, maybe slap some peanut butter on the back of it. When he walks in on his own accord, praise and treat some more. Keep the door open the first few times he walks in and out of the crate so he does it by himself. After a few times of doing this, get him to walk into his crate, then gently close the door, but remain next to the crate opening so he knows your are there, praising and treating him, trying to make it comfortable for him. Don't leave him in there with the door closed too long. After doing this a few times, praise him with the door closed and then get up without any fanfare and leave for 1 minute. Come back in and without any more fanfare, let him out of his crate when he's quiet. Keep increasing the time, 1 minute....2 minutes....3 minutes...etc.

Whatever you do, NEVER make a big deal putting him in or taking him out of the crate. Always try and open the crate up after he's been quiet for 5 - 10 seconds. If you open it up while he is barking, whining it'll only reinforce that reaction.

Most of all, it takes patience....constant patience. If he's not quiet, just sit there with your back to him or not making eye contact until he is quiet for a 5 - 10 second time frame. You could be sitting there for a while, but it'll be worth it


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

Thank you for posting that.

What kind of objects with my scent could you suggest?

How can I coax him in his crate? Typically I have to use a treat and have him follow the treat in. Once he's in then I close the door and walk away quietly. The barking and whining commences soon after. 

How long should I do the walk away come back thing? Pretty Much as soon as I walk away he starts up. Do I come back in the room and ignore him? If he is barking and whining and I come in the room he shuts up. Even if I just go in the bathroom to shower he starts up even though the bathroom is in the same room. 

Same thing in the morning with my wife. When she leaves the pup is usually on the bed with me and when she walks out the door he gets all antsy and won't settle down for a bit


----------



## scott.teece (Apr 8, 2009)

Do the walk away thing as long as it takes. I worked my way up to 10 minutes being gone and my pup is fine in her crate now. If you continue to leave and come back for increasing increments of minutes, he should get the idea that you eventually return. Remember, once the dog is quiet in the crate for 5 - 10 seconds, reward him. Increase that amount of time when you return, then reward That's what you want.

I think your expectations need to adjust to the fact this is a puppy. All puppies are sad when they are alone. He's going to whine and bark because he's a puppy. I still have no idea what kind of dog you have, but its possible the dog also needs more excercise or play.


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

scott.teece said:


> Do the walk away thing as long as it takes. I worked my way up to 10 minutes being gone and my pup is fine in her crate now. If you continue to leave and come back for increasing increments of minutes, he should get the idea that you eventually return. Remember, once the dog is quiet in the crate for 5 - 10 seconds, reward him. Increase that amount of time when you return, then reward That's what you want.
> 
> I think your expectations need to adjust to the fact this is a puppy. All puppies are sad when they are alone. He's going to whine and bark because he's a puppy. I still have no idea what kind of dog you have, but its possible the dog also needs more excercise or play.


He's a blue heeler or blue heeler mix. 

So what do I do if I walk away just for a minute and he starts up? Just go in andingore him till he's quiet? Then praise him and let him out when he's quiet? Or just praise him and then walk away for the 2 minutes?

He can apparently hold his potty as he's been laying next to my feet on the floor sleeping for the past 4 hours and hasn't gotten up to go or anything. 

I'm taking him on a 20-25 minute walk in the morning and lunchtime. At nightime my sin and wife play with him and wear him out


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

x3ro said:


> He's a blue heeler or blue heeler mix.
> 
> So what do I do if I walk away just for a minute and he starts up? Just go in andingore him till he's quiet? Then praise him and let him out when he's quiet? Or just praise him and then walk away for the 2 minutes?
> 
> ...


Bump for more specifics on crate training.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

We just got a puppy about a month ago (she is now almost 7 months) she was not crate trained when we got her and would bark and whine (really loud) when we put her in her crate. The best suggestion we got was our trainer said to cover the crate with a sheet when she was in there. We also gave a kong when we left (and still do alot of times) and now she will even go into her crate on her own. I think the most important thing is it takes time. There are times when she doesnt want to be in there and will still whine (like when she knows the cat is in the living room LOL) but when we are watching tv late at night she goes in and just goes to sleep


----------



## x3ro (Apr 29, 2009)

So part of it could just be that he's whining cuz he doesn't want to be in there, and will eventually learn its OK?


----------



## Echo's mom (Mar 3, 2009)

Also, regarding the kong, not all dogs like peanut butter. Echo hates it. Why not try something that you know he loves frozen in the kong?

Good luck with your pup!


----------

